

Show HN: Sprout (formerly GitMac) the Fast Simple Git Mac App - SpiralLab
http://gitmacapp.com/download?s=hn

======
evangineer
Mac-based developers might also like to check out Brotherbard's experimental
GitX fork:

<https://github.com/brotherbard/gitx/downloads>

~~~
veidr
I was thankful for GitX in the past, but there are many git clients I would
recommend over the ancient and no-longer-evolving GitX (even the venerable
brotherbard fork that saved the day when it was needed most--e.g., before
there were any good clients competing in the market).

So far I have purchased SourceTree and Tower, both of which are a lot better
than GitX, IMO.

I'll be giving Sprout a whirl, too--looks good from a skim of the web page.
(And the new name is _much_ better!)

------
SpiralLab
We shared this with HN when we were first starting out[1] (in pre-beta stage)
and we just wanted to share the progress we have made and say "thanks" - as
our _awesome_ beta tester userbase was mostly HN readers.

[1]<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1660200>

